# So nobody makes a pigeon plush toy for kiddies



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

I've been collecting up new Teddy Bears and assorted other new stuffed animal toys to send to the Astrodome in Houston to give out to the little kids there that have lost everything. I've got about a hundred and I've arranged to ship them and have a friend down there take them out to the Astrodome. But while going around looking for stuffed animals I didn't find ONE stuffed pigeon toy, NOT ONE. There's ducks, and penguins and just about everything, even freakin spiders. BUT NO PIGEONS. How can there not be any toy pigeons, pigeons are the most common bird that people see every day in every city in the freakin world? So that's it I've had enough, I've decided to design and have made a stuffed plush toy pigeon. I'm going to use Gee-Three as the model because he's such a handsome young fellow, but I might even make a one-winged Gee-Two model too. I'll let ya'll know how it goes, but there's going to be a new stuffed plush pigeon toy on the market soon if I have to cut and sew the thing myself.

NAB 

Here's the model - anybody got any ideas on how I can replicate that iirridecent green & puple effect he has on his neck?


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Great idea, I myself have tried looking for charms, braclets, anything that has a pigeon on it. I agree they are so hard to find but pigeons is an every day bird! Great idea though, when you do come up with the new stufed plush toy you defenetly have to put a picture up! I wish that they made them in Tys though because I used to collect them. You know when you see somthing so beautiful but it seems like there is nothing in the world you can do to copy it or atleast paint or draw it? I think that this is what happens on the breast of a pigeon. The colors are so beautiful but there is nothing in the world you can do to copy it. 

By the way, beautiful bird you have there! Hope Gee-Three has an easy time staying still wile modeling for you! Nice work!


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

The idea of a stuffed cuddly toy pigeon is nice. Try a good fabric store. I bet you can find the material for your project.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Dinsey*

Might have one coming out with the Villant movie. Possibly try that pearly materal. That might work. Or cross sitich the colors in. Hope all the toys get where there needed.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know I've been thinking the same thing for years! A toy stuffed pigeon to carry to bed for some of us who can't have the real thing at home. (OK, so I'm considered too old for things like that, but who cares. I'd just like to have a pigeon watch over me at night.) The animals are so cute they'd make lovely stuffed animals.

I think the only reason there aren't any is because of the negative image pigeons have been given.

It's too bad.

I want to try and create a stuffed pigeon toy myself and I've been looking for where I could buy that same plush fabric they use for many stuffed animals but I haven't been able to come across any.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, you are a very good person. Boy, I hope you have great luck with the pij plush toy. maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Something for everyone !*

upcd, You made a very good point about Disney and the Valiant movie pigeopns. They probably will license some company to produce the stars of the movie. 

Bev made a good point about the fabric store.

A hobby and crafts store might just have what you are looking for too Nab.

And Garye, one is NEVER too old for a cuddly if it makes one happy. 

Rosey, I was looking in my recently acquired JEDD PIGEON SUPPLY MAGAZINE, and in pages 36-45 are a variety of pigeon collectables with key chains, wall hangings, watches,table figurines, you name it! 

http://www.jedds.com 

And Maggie, I agree with you too that Nab is a good person, but then again so is Garye, you, and EVERYONE associated with Pigeon~Talk!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You are too Vdog, a very nice person. Hey! I like your pic of your pigeon on your profile page. I too put a pic of a favorite pigeon on my user cp - name's Garye (what else?). It's the only way some of us are allowed to have a pic of our favorite pigeons to represent us other than the avatar.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Garye, and thank you for your kind words. It was in earlier months explained to me that only moderators have the capabilities of showing a personal pigeon picture as an avatar.Unless the policy is changed by the higher birds, we will have to settle for that, or earn the title?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I know it would be a lot of work, but applying sequins of different colors would give you what you want, go some of those pretty metallic sequins, or if you can find the hyper-color sequins ( I've only seen them a time or two, and you might have to go hunt through craft stores to find what you want)
Daryl, who hates to sew with a passion, but loves to cross stitch  
and knit.


----------

